# SPR cancellation



## aston (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi! Need advise on pr cancellation.
I am a dependent pr of my husband and currently working. I have decided to go back to my home country while my husband will stay and continue to work in singapore...
My question is, can i give up my dependent pr status so i can get my cpf contribution while my husband remains as pr?
Thank you.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

technically you can, but take note there are possible consequences of giving up PR status.

Honestly I would not recommend leaving your husband here in SG just so you could get your CPF money.


SPRs withdrawing their status to get CPF is already a known tactic.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

aston: how did you get CPF if you were not working ? 

If you were working, it will be under your account. So you can apply to withdraw, but CPF may delay and refer the case to ICA, but quite possible and some have done it.


----------

